# The epic journey of Maggie!



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

28-11-2010
I intend to update this reguarly as i work on training my girl for the next eventing season.
Gonna be hard keeping her fit with the ground frozen solid atm. Have taken her on walks the last two days to get her out of the stable to stretch those long legs.
Hoping to have sugnififcantly improved my dressage by spring by using dressage while hacking Im hoping this will work for us.

Also looking into getting her first ever clip............seeing as se is a bit free with thise hind legs this needs serious consideration. 
i am also growing her mane and tail out for the ,moment i could change my mind -in a week hhahaha


----------

